# Do These work?



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi guys. I', trying to put this turbo kit together for my Lucino
GA15de Fuel injection

High flow 4 into 1 cast iron turbo exhaust manifold
Turbonetics T28 turbo
Turbonetics Deltagate Mark II Wastegate (7 PSI Spring)
High Flow front mount intercooler w/ 
polished cast aluminum end tanks
BLITZ Super Blow Off Valve
mandrel bent high flow chrome plated intercooler pipes
mandrel bent high flow exhaust down pipe
wastegaste dump tube assembly
Blue silicone hose and hose clamps
High pressure/High volume inline fuel pump
Boost dependent FMU fuel regulator
Intake air filter assembly
Map sensor bypass valve assembly
Stainless steel braided oil feed line w/ fittings
Oil return assembly
All necessary hardware and fittings
All necessary hose and hose clamps
All necessary gaskets
370cc injectors (if they fit in my fuel rail)
Program my greddy e-manage for fuel flow since nobody knows how to reprogram the ga15de ECU.

If searched a lot and I hope this is the right list.
Opinions or some help?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26197&page=1


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

chrome intercooler pipes? bling!


----------

